

Seinfeld Calendar for Tracking Open Source Contributions - danw
http://calendaraboutnothing.com/#2

======
mhartl
I've seen this before, and I like the idea, but Seinfeld's calendar was for
writing jokes, and he's a comedian. It's not at all clear that there exists an
_X_ for which the statement "A hacker/entrepreneur should _X_ every day" is
true. It's even less clear that _X_ = "make a contribution to open source".

~~~
danw
Do something that will improve your product every day.

Do something that will increase the value of your company every day.

Do something to increase awareness of your product every day.

~~~
sebg
Very Kaizen of you. I have used these small thoughts/questions in the area of
fitness, diet, social awareness to great success.

------
delano
Chaining is interesting as long as you don't make yourself feel bad for
breaking the chain.

But the best implementation is a physical calendar. Partly because it's
tangible and partly because we already have plenty of external motivators.
This implementation is the archetype of a system the should not use a
database.

------
sh1mmer
I posted this a couple of weeks back
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=407169>). I guess I should have titled
it something else.

That or new year is the best time for things that require resolution ;)

------
snprbob86
Read the lifehacker article which actually makes this make sense:
[http://lifehacker.com/software/motivation/jerry-seinfelds-
pr...](http://lifehacker.com/software/motivation/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-
secret-281626.php)

Clever.

------
there
shouldn't the month days link to the github page for the commit that warranted
it having an x on it?

~~~
danw
Submit a patch? <http://github.com/technoweenie/seinfeld/tree/master>

